# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  «МегаФон» обеспечивает уверенный прием в московских бизнес-центрах.

## melody

Cтоличный филиал МегаФон запускает новые базовые станции, обеспечивая более уверенное покрытие 2G/3G. На территории Москвы и области с начала марта 2012 года интегрированы более 120 базовых станций. Подробнее о том, в каких бизнес-центрах произошли улучшения связи можно прочитать тут: http://corp.megafon.ru/press/informa...0323-1202.html

----------

